# Anyone around Highland county have any luck yet?



## nicole12 (Apr 7, 2013)

Went out today.... I thought I would find at least a few.... but I didn't.... ? Anyone else finding around Highland? :roll:


----------



## bryan (Mar 8, 2013)

Saw a couple reports from southern ohio, but no numbers or size yet, this week will make them pop for sure down there


----------



## bryan (Mar 8, 2013)

@ NiCoLe12 here is a link to a couple finds from ohio http://www.morelmushroomhunting.net/report/current/mmhc_report_page1.html


----------



## nicole12 (Apr 7, 2013)

:-D Thanks for the info BrYaN.... Yeah I went ahead and looked in another spot this evening and the soil looks right, may need a little rain, but not much.... yeah any time now they should be popping up... :mrgreen:


----------



## nicole12 (Apr 7, 2013)

I am seeing more moss in these woods than usual... hope that means good things... lol.... :lol:


----------



## buckeyeshroom (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm going to a few spots south of highland county tomorrow and will let you know.


----------



## 902nd (Oct 20, 2012)

sit back for a week-let them grow and spore in your private areas.


----------



## buckeyeshroom (Apr 13, 2013)

Definitely early. The woods are just now starting to green up. I have friends that are finding a few blacks but their spots are pristine. I tend to use the may apples as a judge. They're just now poking out of the ground in higher &amp; lower elevation areas. This warm weather this week should help and by next weekend we should start finding more.


----------



## buckeyeshroom (Apr 13, 2013)

Anyone been out in or around Highland Cty today? With that good rain from last night and the warmer temps today I'd think they would be starting. I noticed today coming to work that the woods look much greener than they did over the weekend.


----------



## smcclure28 (Mar 30, 2013)

I will be going out here in highland county tomorrow to the one and only spot i have left these days lol ill let ya all know how i do looked good Monday so i figure after the rain tomorrow should be good


----------



## gunney212 (Apr 17, 2013)

the Isons are finding them but there few and far between. Id say another week and they will be poppin good. When those loggers start looking and finding thats when we look


----------



## lidspinner (Feb 11, 2013)

We are starting to find blacks here in Fayette county.


----------



## smcclure28 (Mar 30, 2013)

went out today for an hour or so and found a few here in highland county just wish i had another spot to hunt lol hard to find when the nly place i have has 10 others that hunt it


----------



## buckeyeshroom (Apr 13, 2013)

Nice finds! I'm hoping I can go out tonight for a little while to hit some of my spots.


----------



## buckeyeshroom (Apr 13, 2013)

My father in law played hooky today and went down to rocky fork area and him &amp; another guy found about a pound of blacks.


----------



## buckeyeshroom (Apr 13, 2013)

Went out for a couple hours today and got skunked. I'm waiting until it warms up next week because the woods looks good moisture is good but I'm hoping its still a little early for my spots.


----------



## wizard_12 (Apr 24, 2013)

It's rained today so I'm hoping more moisture will help a pinch. I'm gonna try looking some in the next 2 days


----------



## cptchar1977 (9 mo ago)

nicole12 said:


> :-D Thanks for the info BrYaN.... Yeah I went ahead and looked in another spot this evening and the soil looks right, may need a little rain, but not much.... yeah any time now they should be popping up... :mrgreen:


Went yesterday found 2 pound they are out as of April 23


----------



## cptchar1977 (9 mo ago)

cptchar1977 said:


> Went yesterday found 2 pound they are out as of April 23 in highland county Ohio


----------

